# Goat Door Width



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

OK - so I am now framing out my milking parlor and am unsure of how wide to make the goat doors in and out. The goats will enter by going up a ramp with the door at the top to get onto the milking platform.

For those of you whom have this type of setup - what to you use for width of entry way passage?

This will be just for goats to get in (and a separate door to go out) and not for humans to enter/exit.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

The dairy we visited had this set up and was abt 2 ft wide and of course tall enough for the goat. now on my little milk barn it was just a dble barn door and that also was just 2 ft wide.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

18"


----------

